# Textbox über Buttons füllen



## iridium1 (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

nach langem Studieren von diversen Foren kann ich folgendes Problem nicht lösen:
Ich habe will über Buttons eine Textbox mit Buchstaben füllen. Dazu habe ich eintsprechend der Tastatur 26 Buttons erstellt und folgende Funktionen Programmiert:
Jeder Button ergibt folgendes: TextBox1.Text = "W" für Taste W, TextBox1.Text = "A" für Taste A. Das Problem ist das nach drücken des Buttons wird das Textfeld mit dem neuen Buchstaben überschrieben. Ich denke man muss da wohl einen String? füllen. Vieleicht gehe ich das Problem auch falsch an. Vieleicht kann mir da jemand einen Tip Geben?

Vielen Dank,
Stefan


----------



## Ein_Freund (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

Klick auf Button "A" --> TextBox1.Text = TextBox1.Text & "A"

MfG


----------

